# Egor



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, maybe I am about to reveal some ignorance I am not aware of, but here goes.

I am familiar with Ygor from The Son of Frankenstein (played by Bela Lugosi):









and Igor from Young Frankenstein:










But it sounds like you are talking about two different characters from a movie or tv show that I've never seen or heard of. (Again, I'm probably showing some horrible lack of knowledge here)

Can you tell us where these two characters "Igor" and "Egor" are from?


----------

